# New Vendor Safeguard



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

I was recently contacted by Safeguard about joining the vendor network I had the phone interview and received the initial documents there discount is now 30 % while researching I read 20-25% is this normal for them and negotiate down or is this a new discount .This is based on non matrix items I asked for pricing on lawns,wints etc and they would not provide stating its property specific is this normal for them advise on new vendor discusssions before I continue with them .thx


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you have any they will not negotiate your terms, they will adjust their terms to suit them.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

RUN FOREST, RUN. :nuke:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

NewYork said:


> I was recently contacted by Safeguard about joining the vendor network I had the phone interview and received the initial documents there discount is now 30 % while researching I read 20-25% is this normal for them and negotiate down or is this a new discount .This is based on non matrix items I asked for pricing on lawns,wints etc and they would not provide stating its property specific is this normal for them advise on new vendor discusssions before I continue with them .thx


Tell them you will work for 25% and you want to see pricing. Don't fall for this. Their grass cut pricing is really bad


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*goes like this: If there is an area where*

you actually may be able to turn a decent profit, due to concentrated volumes. They want to make it about 5% more difficult to do so.


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in New Jersey and told them 15% discount or nothing. They jumped on that offer like a hobo on a ham sandwich.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

Where in New York are you located?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> Where in New York are you located?



Hey Kipp... Spill the beans! Tell us who the new account y'all are picking up after the first of the year?

Is it locked in yet or they still waiting to make the announcement? 

Your amongst friends here.. :innocent:


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

zuse said:


> hey kipp... Spill the beans! Tell us who the new account y'all are picking up after the first of the year?
> 
> Is it locked in yet or they still waiting to make the announcement?
> 
> Your amongst friends here.. :innocent:


 
xxxxxx


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> XXXXXXX


I hope they have some volume in Southern Indiana and Southern Illinois. I need more work from you guys so I can hire an office girl to process it. I've been doing most of the NFR myself and it wears me out!:thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I hope they have some volume in Southern Indiana and Southern Illinois. I need more work from you guys so I can hire an office girl to process it. I've been doing most of the NFR myself and it wears me out!:thumbup:


24k portfolio of reverse mortgages nation wide. Will start with inspection first and then bleed into maintenance. im not sure who held the account before NFR got it tho. I've not be told and im not sure they know either. And if they do know they wont tell (little-oh-me) :innocent:

And if Kipp doesn't stop recruiting In GA, NC, SC i will be-forced to call his boss..:innocent: Zuse reaches out to Kipp and gives him a (Deep Bow Of Respect)
Him Know he's just doing his job.:whistling2:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I know AFAS did alot in Fl for XXXXXXX


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*Vendor walked away*

Thanks for the input from the thread between the responses I received and the research and there unwillingness to send me a price matrix I declined plus they wanted me to change my insurance to one of their "approved" insurance companies which to me means they are getting a kick back I dont feel comfortable in tellinf me where to get something when I can supply a industry approved carrier and all the insurance for this industry.


SO THX FOR ALL THE INPUT


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

I just spoke with them this am, I wasted some time just to find some info out.

They were willing to do 10% (which I do have in writing)

Price sheet is def not the worst I've ever seen.

They say they can temporalily approve my insurance, but I still need to switch to theirs. 

Pay to start is 45 days out, and they are 4 weeks behind paying (from what I hear)

All that considered, I told them to go blow.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

WHy is anyone entertaining these scumbxxxgs


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

I did it for information. 

'cmon, it's not like they have a bad rep....:whistling2:


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

U could of asked us and saved 20 minutes of your life lol


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

well, yeah I could have gotten don't work for them, they don't pay. I was interested in other things for other reasons than working for them.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ahhhh. Ok


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*safeguard*

I went thru process asked several times about pricing and they said its client specific and would not give me asked number of times then they sent a generic price list which had no answer to my question I then simply asked how can I sign a contract without knowing what the compensation is and then I was also asked to to to the insurance carrier on there list which I declined cause the the expense initially is not worth it without unknowns, and why should I change carriers for there" kickback" of there approved carriers as soon as I stated that and asked them would they sign a contract without numbers would you sign it .....no response 
suprisingly I got a dear vendor (john) letter we decided to go with a different vendor what as shame


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I think that is what I am been waiting for.

Safeguard imo has put themself out of the position to replace those they lose.

Besides insurance eo, general, auto and locks
(and I am not sure if this is the company that requires workers comp even if your a family operation) I have the policy so not sure

the secure view that must be purchase should help end new people trying this out or atleast give them a struggle in the small towns. 

but they don't get it I am sure they will double down with another new procedure soon.

they have always been on time with pay but last few month or so I can say they are starting to get closer to 45 or 60 days to pay on initial service orders at least for me, recurring de-wints etc pay on time but they don't even seem to look to qa the initial orders for approval till there about 30 days old. Seems odd if they weren't such a big company that would be a big red flag but this seems to be more of them being arrogant then in money trouble or its just me.


----------

